# Pin Point Pony :D



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

Alot of peopl love these and i will be doing more and more 
here are what i have done so far  always looking for new ideas so please feel free to say


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I think they're cute!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Never seen these before....very neat!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

These are fantastic!! VERY different, I love the Bellatrix and pirate ones - fantastic!


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

squee!! those are soo cute!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Awwww!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yOU SHOULD have a jumper vaulting over the jumps or do ballet over them =D


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Way cute! They would make fabulous t-shirts!!!!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

hehe thanks for all your coments 
i might try a jumping one  and id never thourght of puting them on a tee i might see how they look 
heres a work in progress im doing at the moment


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

finished


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I absolutely love the idea! They're super cute and your color usage is amazing. I'd definately buy a t-shirt if you sold them!


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

hehe thank you  i might buy a few cheap tees see how they come out


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

If you make a Snap and Lily one, I'd buy it. ') they are so cute! You are very artistic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think they're adorable. And the tshirt idea is a good one. The one I can see being super cute is the one with the red background...lil monogram size. 
I'd buy it =)


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Love it! One of the ladies I work with at the bank is drooling over it. Thinks it's so cute!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Do u think u could do one of marlea or moo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

sure il start it now


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

her we go hope you like it


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

also my latest not pin point horsey








close up the head


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, these are really good


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

These are so cool and adorable and I love the bright colours 

LOVE the jack sparrow one haha


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

hehe thank you i think hes one of my favs too him and bellatrix


----------



## jumpinisfreedom (Oct 11, 2011)

These should so be shirts! So cute. XD


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

how much would people pay for a tee-shirt?


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

any one?


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

tck that aas no one would xD


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hey*

I dont know how to send personal messages on here yet, but I love your art work. I am trying to get into making cards, and I was wondering if you'd mind if I used some of your ideas (BUT not steal your pictures) on my cards. I love the shape of your horses, too cute!! If not, I respect that. Have a good day!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness I would pay like $10-12 for a shirt, but I am cheap haha.
Would you mind doing one of Romeo for me??


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

Pony10girl said:


> tck that aas no one would xD


I'd pay as much 20(USD) if shipping was free. (=


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the madhatter one ... and yes  They'd definitely be Tee Material 

For starters: Art Gallery & Community - T-Shirts, Posters, Greeting Cards, Wall Art, Fine Art Prints, Calendars & More | RedBubble Maybe you can try red bubble. You can create a profile for free, upload your artwork and they will do the Tee printing and selling for you. You'll get a percentage cut from the profits and not the full thing, but you don't have the hassle with shipping, printing, teeshirt ordering, etc. 

It's a good starter site to see how much interest you can generate, before going somewhere, which promises a larger profit span for you 

Looking forward to seeing more of your stuff


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

paintluver said:


> Oh my goodness I would pay like $10-12 for a shirt, but I am cheap haha.
> Would you mind doing one of Romeo for me??


sure think il wok on it now


and that you uys il keep you in the know with the tee shirts


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Those are awesome. I would totally buy a t-shirt =) Probably $15-20, if you would ship to Canada =)


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

new skeches im doing


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

These are insanely adorable. I LOVE the style  Very adorable. Could you pretty please do a photo of my baby? What program do you use? PhotoShop?


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

yes of course i use photoshop CS5


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------

